# ludington outing in '04



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

there does not seem to be any mention of a ludington outing for this year so i figured i would throw up a reminder. see if it takes off or not. it should though, considering last year there was 2.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm game. Just say when and where.

Lands Inn again? Actually I dont think it is called that anymore I think they changed the name but I cant think of what.

deerhunter08 and Mitch, 
I owe you guys remember.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Lands Inn will work but we will not be recieving any kind of discounted rates this year.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I think it's called the Ramada Inn now.....count me in.

Marc


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd probably be up for it depending on the date.

Hey Bluedevil, is your avatar a picture of your kid??? 

Mitch


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Mitch,

Yea... He gets his looks from his mother.... j/k


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Bump, if there is some interest i will call around and get some rates. These outings are always a great time, and i will put it together if there is interest. How about the 9th and 10th of April? Should be lots of fish around at that point. 

First outing i ever attended was the Spring Steelhead outing back in 2002. And it was a riot. Lets see if we can continue it this year.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Holiday Inn at Ludington has very competitive rates and a nice pool/hot tub/sauna, but no bar.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> * but no bar.  *


Doh!

Wait.... http://www.hotel-bidder.com/Michigan/LUDINGTON/HOLIDAY_INN_EXPRESS_LUDINGTON/


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Holiday Inn runs around 70 bucks a night. Super 8 has rooms for 49.95 a night. I am sure if we could guarantee 5+ rooms we could get a better deal. Also, are we sure Ludington is where we want to go? What about Manistee, or south towards Newaygo?
http://www.ludington-michigan.super-hotels.net/super-8-ludington-mi.html


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Cant amke the 9th and 10th but will keep checking here to see if the date changes......


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

the 9th and 10th of April is easter weekend...not sure if ya know that...Also if you call the Lands Inn (Ramada) and tell them what their competitor offers you I would be will to bet they'd beat it. I can't tie myself down to a date but if it ends up being a weekend I can make it I will see you there!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Im interrested. Keep me informed!!!!


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I would be interested as well.

Newaygo doesn't sound like a bad idea either!! 

Scott


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I am interested but will have to wait closer to the date. I have a place to stay already too.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The thing about Lands Inn, now called the Ramada Inn as someone mentioned, is that it's self contained. No one has to drive after a night out ingesting some "pops". For me it doesn't matter, I don't drink (Whit and ethyl alcohol ain't a good combo.....I take in far too much alcohol and try to smooch n' cooosh with ethyl)

Wherever you go I'll keep an eye on the thread. Easter Weekend isn't a good choice for me at all........impossible actually.

Some possibilities:
Newaygo: This would limit the group to the Muskegon R., which is boat water and the White R. where there are limited acess points

Ludington: The White (a drive, but doable), the PM, The Little Manistee and the Big Manistee (a drive, but doable). The Big M.

Manistee: The Big and Little Manistee as well as the Betsie and PM (Drives, both of them, but doable)


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Newaygo wouldn't be bad. You're within about an hour of the Muskegon, White, PM, Rogue & Grand.

Another cool thought would be Baldwin. Some buddies & I rented a couple of those cabins for a weekend right on the river and man was that sweet! I can't remember what we paid, but it wasn't all that much. I think the ones we were in could sleep something like (10) people.

You could also have a camping outting. There are a few different camp ground locations, just not sure if they would be open yet or not?

Anyway, just food for thought.


nymph


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

We need to do a quick poll to see where we want to do this(Ludington,Manistee,Newago,ect). I personally think Ludington is a good place to have this outing. Its centrally located between both ares suggested and is driveable to both area's river systems.

As for a date I suggest the weekend's of 4/2 or 4/16. What do you think?

Quest32a,
What places have you checked on so far? I would be more than happy to help out on this. Give me an idea on where and what places you have tryed and I will see if I can check on some others for ya.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

count em in last year was to much fun. i will take u up that offer bluedevil, that is if it still stands. last year was a blast i hope this works out.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Just thought I would give this a bumb to see if there is still any interest.


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

Stayed at the "Super 8" last week when I was up there and asked if they would give a group a discount and he said yes as long as it isn,t prime time which I took to be July and Augest. There place is nice also. They have a pool, work out area and hot tubs also. Just thought I would let everyone know. Free ice cream at 8:00 P.M . Just a thought!!!


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

just a thought with the ice cream do they have any adult beverages? jk im sitll interested if everyone else is. i know quest would be interested as well. i hope this whole thing can still workout last year was to mch fun


----------

